# Interesting fact about street lights



## cobb (Jun 2, 2006)

I was talking to a guy today recovering from hip surgery after falling from a 110ft ladder truck. He services street lights and found out something interesting.

It seems when the sensor gets clouded from crap, it causes the lamp to not light. I assumed if the sensor was blocked, it would stay on. 

Who knew?


----------



## IsaacHayes (Jun 2, 2006)

depends how it's wired/setup. When I was litle I built a buzzer with a photoresistor thing, and had a switch with transsitors, so it woudl buzz when it saw light, or when it saw dark.\

THey porbably do ti this way so it doesnt stay lit if it's clogged and waste electricyt during the day. This way they can tell when it's clogged.


----------



## Jamrock (Jun 2, 2006)

We have one of those High street lamps on the sidewalk right infront of my driveway and at night me and my Drinking Buddies used to Chillout on my carport and Point those Red Laser Pointers into the street lamp sensors and they would shut off:laughing:

It was cool to see only your street in total darkness


----------



## winny (Jun 11, 2006)

IsaacHayes said:


> THey porbably do ti this way so it doesnt stay lit if it's clogged and waste electricyt during the day. This way they can tell when it's clogged.



Apart from the spelling, yes, that makes sense.


----------



## eluminator (Jun 11, 2006)

Who knew you could fall 110 feet and live. My guess is he got drunk and fell off a bar stool.


----------



## CLHC (Jun 12, 2006)

Turning off them street lights is something that *JimH* does with his lights to "test" throw and brightness.



eluminator said:


> Who knew you could fall 110 feet and live.



Well, of the roughly 1300 (unofficial count) Golden Gate Bridge (San Francisco CA) jumpers, fewer than 30 (26 as of 2003) survived the 220 feet fall and impact the waters at around 75mph! :huh:


----------



## cobb (Jun 12, 2006)

He was in training to be a fire fighter with a 100ft safety harness on a ladder truck. Some how he fell, stretched the rope and compressed a few verbrates in his back. He seems fairly uncomfortable even on his best days. I think if he had to do it over again he may wished he didnt survive.


----------

